# Show Your Blackjack Or K2Marine Product!!!



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

*Show some pictures of your BlackJack or K2 Marine product!!!*

*First pics were when she was new before I got her rigged out!!*

*Then us heading out on the final day of the TRS Championship out of Kemah in 2008.*

*Then a few from several locations along the coast.*


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

*More..:cheers::cheers:*


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Looks Great Levi!!!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

*You can tell I don't like this boat...haha*

*I don't know what it is, but this thing running a 4blade prop at 57-59mph will smoke most "65+mph" boats, it seems that they test theres with only 10 gallons of gas..........*

*I know some of you guys are running K2Marine boats so show em!!!!!*


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

*Luv my BlackJack!*

Here ya go Levi. With a 200 Fourstroke, 4 blade, I can get 56 on the GPS with 70 gallons in the tank and gear.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Good numbers for a 200 with a 4blade!!! What kind of prop are you running?? I am running a "Bauhmann" <Spelling< 21p drag style. It has a mean holeshot and I can turn it 6k easily with some trim left over.... Thinking about trying a 22 or 23 in something else??

Let me know what you are running??


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Levi, here is my Frontier 210 even though I dont own her anymore she was a great boat!


----------



## TXDUX (Sep 11, 2007)

*mine*

IF I ever get out of india and back home, she's got some upgrades coming her way.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks good TXDUX. How fast with the Ho???


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

Levi,
I can't remember what I put on it. I know I went through a few props and hubs initially, I spun at least 2 hubs in the first couple of months after I got the boat. I turn 5900 at the top end.


----------



## TXDUX (Sep 11, 2007)

Levi said:


> Looks good TXDUX. How fast with the Ho???


62 is the fastest she's ever seen, but that was with a light load.
Three guys with gear and a full tank, she'll run about 57 ,and get there in a hurry. I've never owned a boat with so much torque.
I'm running a three blade, cupped, 21.
I could still utilize more prop if I wanted to, I can get 6100 with the current prop. I'm trying to decide which prop to try next.


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Levi said:


> *You can tell I don't like this boat...haha*
> 
> *I don't know what it is, but this thing running a 4blade prop at 57-59mph will smoke most "65+mph" boats, it seems that they test theres with only 10 gallons of gas..........*
> 
> *I know some of you guys are running K2Marine boats so show em!!!!!*


Yep, I remember the time you blew past that Lake and Bay in the ditch in Port Aransas like he was only going 30mph...


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Haha. You don't need me to tell you that you could have put the hammer down and left my a** for the sharks. I had been having carbon issues and the yammie rep said I needed to run it over 5k rpms more often which I never do guiding so when I get the chance its hammer domn. Lol. Do you still have your boca grande or is it one of the ones for sale??


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

No worries, I'm not the type who thrives on the go fast bravado anyway. Dad and I got a good chuckle out of the fly by that day. All in good fun. Good looking boat, really looked nice from my perspective, all planed out in all her rooster tailing glory.

Still have the Boca Grande..


----------



## BIG TROUT (Dec 19, 2005)

*my blackjack*

Here are my before and after's


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Super nice boats guys. I went out with a guide in LA. who was running a Blackjack and we went out on the Big LAke on a day we should have stayed home but we went. Sorry I did because the wife got to ride in the Blackjack in 3 foot bay swells and stay dry. Needless to say she was impressed with the dry ride and said" When we get a boat I want a Blackjack". All was good until I priced them. LOL! I still want one but I need to make more money.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

What's the roughest ya ever rode in?


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

So rough that I was taking waves over the bow and flying out of the water like a dolphin. Ask anyone who fished the trs tourny out of port a last year. There were 6-7 ft waves in cc bay


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I have been out in worse offshore but they were spaced right and I was not in a hurry. But ccbay was rough


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Really nice boats guys! I had not idea that both of those hulls ran so fast. That's really cool.


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

What to they draft under a full load?


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

*K2 Marine - Improvement requests*

So for those that have your Blackjack or Frontier boats - what would you like to see changed on the base model in the future.
For me:
- improved access under the rear livewell. It is too tight to get down there to clear trash or replace the bilge pump.
- 6" - 8" set back for the rear cooler under the leaning post that comes on the boat. With the cooler tucked up tight under the leaning post with under seat storage, you get a rather small clearance to raise the lid of the ice chest.
- Forward anchor locker needs to be about 6" wider to hold what I consider an appropriately sized danforth.
- add a courtesy light on the console and inside. The ones in the cockpit and livewells are great, just need a couple more at the console.
- one fit and finish issue for me was a couple of hinges on the rear boxes, with 3 across the back deck, one is not squared just right and the tolerance between the lids is small, not allowing me to raise 2 that are side by side, just one or the other.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

My draft loaded with both livewells full 5 guys and 2 coolers is 14in. Tournament loaded with full fuel and one livewell is 12in. I would like to see the splashwell gone. That would improve the access problem. A change in the lean post-cooler setup. Better rod lockers. I have the same problem with the rear hatches as well. But other than those things they are awesome boats.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

The lines and design on Blackjack's are just lovely.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Anybody looking for a 22 frontier my nieghboor has one for sale. He rarely used it but has to get out of it. PM me if anyone is looking I think he is looking for around 22 grand.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Good deal. hope he gets it sold.

Our boat will be for sale at the end of this year, it has 315hrs on the motor now, will have 4-500 by the end of the season. IT WILL BE IN THE CONDITION IT IS NOW, we take care of this boat better than most take care of there kids.

Will be asking 38k.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Waking up an oldie but goodie thread. Here is my, new to me, 07 with a 200 HPDI. Couldn't be happier. Terrible iPhone pic though.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

hey bud, that sure is a sweet boat. looks familiar, guess who?


----------



## captgrif (May 29, 2007)

:texasflag


----------



## StevenPituch (Jan 1, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I have something more modest to show. This is my K2 Frontier 180 (2010) with a 2010 Yamaha 4S 90. This was the most affordable purchase I could find and the handling is superb. Great boat for two fisherman and it gets 7 mpg. The most gas I have used in one day is 7 gallons. Recently added Minn Kota trolling motor.


----------



## kd504 (Oct 8, 2010)

*2012 frontier 2104*

here she is... finally picked up about 3 weeks ago. got boat up to 58mph with 200 opti.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Steven, I can't help but be partial to yours. You have great tastes!


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

*2104 Meridian*

Anyone have this boat with a 150 Etec? Would really like some real world numbers before we take delivery in about a week and a half. I'm being told that the performance difference between the 150 and the 200 is so minor that it does not justify the extra exspence for the 200. Any help will be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

goldwingtiny said:


> Anyone have this boat with a 150 Etec? Would really like some real world numbers before we take delivery in about a week and a half. I'm being told that the performance difference between the 150 and the 200 is so minor that it does not justify the extra exspence for the 200. Any help will be GREATLY appreciated!


Which boat? The Frontier 210? Are you talking about the 200 etec or the 200HO etec.

I don't have experience with any etec engine but i have a hard time believing the performance difference would be negligible.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

The 210, if I'm not mistaking has the half cap and the Meridian has the full cap and floor liner all integraded into one like a Pathfinder. 
I was asking about the performance difference between the 150 Etec and the 200 Etec. The boat we are purchasing had a 200 on it and it has been replaced with a 150 at my wifes request. The word I'm hearing is that the 200 will carry this boat only about 5 to 8 miles per hour faster than the 150. That is why I would like hear from someone who has a 150 on their boat.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

goldwingtiny said:


> The 210, if I'm not mistaking has the half cap and the Meridian has the full cap and floor liner all integraded into one like a Pathfinder.
> I was asking about the performance difference between the 150 Etec and the 200 Etec. The boat we are purchasing had a 200 on it and it has been replaced with a 150 at my wifes request. The word I'm hearing is that the 200 will carry this boat only about *5 to 8 miles per hour faster* than the 150. That is why I would like hear from someone who has a 150 on their boat.


DOH! I didn't see where you put 2104 in the subject line. My apologies.

Those performance numbers sound about right...at least with the Yamaha's. I'm going to say it'll be closer to 6-9 mph faster. The other added bonus will be the hole shot. Not only will it be faster, it'll go faster, faster lol. Read enough on this board and you'll see that at least 4 out of 5 frontier 210 owners that went with the Yamaha F150 want more speed. I can tell you that this boat wants the horsepower. You'll be WAY happier going with the 200. Let's say your top end with 150 is 47 and your top end with 200 it 55....let's also assume you NEVER go over 50 mph but you routinely cruise in the mid to upper 40's. Your engine will last longer and burn less fuel if you did it with the 200 rather than being near WOT on that 150. I've NEVER heard someone say "man, I wish I'd gone with fewer HP". A few mph top end doesn't seem like much, but trust me, once you get "comfortable" running at whatever the WOT speed the 150 has, you'll want a few more. IMO you can't go wrong with the 200. If nothing else, it'll sell that much quicker on the secondary market. If you ever load it down with more than just the wife and you, you'll want the 200.

Unless you are saving gobs of money, go with the 200, hands down. I often wish i had a 250 instead of my 200! I think over all my 200 is a perfect fit for this boat.

If you need to, have your wife call mine, she'll convincer her lol. The first time she took the helm and felt the throw you back speed, she smiled as big as she did on our wedding day. She won't admit it, but i saw it.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

*2104 Meridian*

Waking up an Oldie!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That's a beautiful rig gold!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Man i like them blackjacks. If they wouldve done a 24 i would've been all over it!


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

blackjacks are probably the sexiest boats on the water and I would of bought one a long time ago, but I hate their front deck. Too many levels on it. Why not just make it one big flat deck to where everyone will be fishing on the same level and no tripping hazards? If blackjack would do that, I'd be all over it!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

That was my other issue..if i could have my deck on a 24 bj oh mannnn.that would be the boat!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

This is our kenner


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

2400tman said:


> Man i like them blackjacks. If they wouldve done a 24 i would've been all over it!


I ran into Bill Kenner a couple of months ago. He told me he will have a 25 Blackjack for the 2013 boatshows. As for the front deck - I dont get it. I have a BJ224 and I like the front deck setup - allot! By different levels I assume you are talking about the front fish box being a half step up to the deck. Works good for me.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

9121SS said:


> That's a beautiful rig gold!


Thank You


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Was supposed to be this last jan show. Oh well. Im done. Not buying another.lol


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

KEMPOC said:


> I ran into Bill Kenner a couple of months ago. He told me he will have a 25 Blackjack for the 2013 boatshows. As for the front deck - I dont get it. I have a BJ224 and I like the front deck setup - allot! By different levels I assume you are talking about the front fish box being a half step up to the deck. Works good for me.


that would be pretty sick! I'd hate to see the price tag on that sucker though. And yes thats what i was talking about on their decks. I just don't think its practical to have so many steps on the front deck.. its supposed to be a deck not a staircase lol


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

jfish87 said:


> that would be pretty sick! I'd hate to see the price tag on that sucker though. And yes thats what i was talking about on their decks. I just don't think its practical to have so many steps on the front deck.. *its supposed to be a deck not a staircase* lol


Not so fast cowboy! You might see that a little differently after 25 more birthdays! :brew:


----------



## topwater tiger (Jun 20, 2008)

goldwingtiny said:


> The 210, if I'm not mistaking has the half cap and the Meridian has the full cap and floor liner all integraded into one like a Pathfinder.
> I was asking about the performance difference between the 150 Etec and the 200 Etec. The boat we are purchasing had a 200 on it and it has been replaced with a 150 at my wifes request. The word I'm hearing is that the 200 will carry this boat only about 5 to 8 miles per hour faster than the 150. That is why I would like hear from someone who has a 150 on their boat.


GO WITH THE 200!!!

My 210 has a F150 and it is underpowered IMHO. Yes I can hit fast speeds (45), but have to run at WOT to get it. My boat at 4000 rpm is only doing 28-30 mph. At 5000 rpm it is running upper 30's - 40. 5500 is 45.

I LOVE my Frontier but really kick myself in the *** for not getting the 200.


----------



## bcunning349 (Jun 24, 2013)

*My new Frontier!*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/album.php?albumid=3391&pictureid=26360


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

bc, That's a sweet rig!!!

Here's another picture of mine. Love these boats.

Sadly will be for sale sooner rather than later.


----------



## alphaman (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Red! 

Ivory and red! 
2104 with 175 suzuki. 
Minn kota ipilot
Hds7 touch with structure scan

3000rpm 30mph.
4000 rpm 40 
54 WOT full tank fuel gear 2 adults 
Absolutely love this boat!!

sent from my Galaxy NOTE II


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Mine


----------



## boshogocala (Sep 25, 2013)

2011 Frontier 2104. I love this boat.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

just got her a few weeks ago!


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

frontier 2104


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*India*



TXDUX said:


> IF I ever get out of india and back home, she's got some upgrades coming her way.


Are you the one that answers the phone when I call for assistance?


----------

